# Private Health Insurance



## woolly (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking for a good Private Health Insurance in Andalucia ( Mijas Costa ).
Sanitas is expensive (Im 59), but I have been told about Agrupacio Flexicare which is considerably cheaper monthly payments and you only pay 12 euros when you see a doctor and 24 euros for any treatment or operation. Is this too good to be true..anyone heard of it please or any suggestions> Thanks.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

here is a link that gives some information on some health plans, I hope it helps.

International Health Plans


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

woolly said:


> Looking for a good Private Health Insurance in Andalucia ( Mijas Costa ).
> Sanitas is expensive (Im 59), but I have been told about Agrupacio Flexicare which is considerably cheaper monthly payments and you only pay 12 euros when you see a doctor and 24 euros for any treatment or operation. Is this too good to be true..anyone heard of it please or any suggestions> Thanks.


In my 50's and found Sanitas to be about cheapest of the lot
Sure you have goner on the Spanish site?
Seguro de salud - Seguros - Seguro dental - Seguros médicos - Seguro médico online - Residencias - médicos - hospitales


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

woolly said:


> Looking for a good Private Health Insurance in Andalucia ( Mijas Costa ).
> Sanitas is expensive (Im 59), but I have been told about Agrupacio Flexicare which is considerably cheaper monthly payments and you only pay 12 euros when you see a doctor and 24 euros for any treatment or operation. Is this too good to be true..anyone heard of it please or any suggestions> Thanks.


Another 2 posts and you can ask Alcalaina who said smth recently about cheap private health care - or search the forum for the thread


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another 2 posts and you can ask Alcalaina who said smth recently about cheap private health care - or search the forum for the thread


I am a member of a semi-private Centro Medico where you pay a small monthly fee and get free instant access to a GP and cheap access to consultants. But it isn't part of an insurance scheme, and it doesn't cover costs of operations, scans etc. I don't need private insurance because I'm covered by the State health service.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

A friend of mine has insurance through Mapfre. I don't know anything about them but thought I'd pass this along nonetheless.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm covered by the Andalucian regional health service but am also a member of Helicopteros Sanitarios. A fee of under 40 euros per month covers OH and me. This covers unlimited free access to a GP and home visits by a medical team.

You pay a fee for seeing a consultant and any further services such as scans etc. I have just paid 100 euros for a long and detailed consultation with a specialist and a further 280 euros for a MRI scan. This seems reasonable to me.

I asked for an appointment with the specialist on a Tuesday, got the appointment for the following day, saw the consultant, got sent for the scan the next day - I could have gone the same day.

This all seems excellent VFM to me...

I've used the regional health service for minor ailments and have had a minor op at the excellent Costa Del Sol Hospital Marbella so I have no complaints about that public service. It's just nice to have both types of cover and HS isn't expensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I am a member of a semi-private Centro Medico where you pay a small monthly fee and get free instant access to a GP and cheap access to consultants. But it isn't part of an insurance scheme, and it doesn't cover costs of operations, scans etc. I don't need private insurance because I'm covered by the State health service.


Hmmm, well who was it then? I remember smth about 12 euros, don't you?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, well who was it then? I remember smth about 12 euros, don't you?


Nope!

Ours (Centro Medico Chiclana) is €9 a month for the two of us (though we don't get home visits included because we are too far away). A consultant is €20 the first visit and €16 thereafter.


----------



## miami99 (Apr 25, 2012)

woolly said:


> Looking for a good Private Health Insurance in Andalucia ( Mijas Costa ).
> Sanitas is expensive (Im 59), but I have been told about Agrupacio Flexicare which is considerably cheaper monthly payments and you only pay 12 euros when you see a doctor and 24 euros for any treatment or operation. Is this too good to be true..anyone heard of it please or any suggestions> Thanks.


Hope you find it!


----------

